# looking for GOOD running beagle



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dave, Just glad I was able to help. But it really was nothing because I run everyday anyway. It's just a matter of what dogs to take. I'm going to keep Smoke at my kennel for a while so he can get run instead of sitting in a kennel. Getting ready to turn hounds loose so again, glad I could help.

Chuck


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Dave

Doris is fine, I ran her and Bear on Friday morning.

Jesse and I are gun hunting over both of them in the thumb on Sunday 
afternoon.....

When do you want to run that new hound?

Line


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dave, have you ran Hondo yet ?


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Chuck, we sure have. Friday I ran him with my buddies dogs. We had a pack of 5. Hondo ran just super. I was very pleased my buddy has an old apple orchard to run just sick with bunnies. Today we took hondo out to the state land for some solo work. Not as many bunnies so he had to get in the crap and do some hunting. I think he ran even better today by himself. Ran only 2 but nice long races. Both bunnies ran for about an hour each. The first one lost him by smoking across a iced up swamp and he ended up holing up the second. Chuck I tried to sign up on the beagler forum to tell chuck r thanks but I haven't been approved yet. 
Later,dave


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This should be 15


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Chuck I wanted to ask you how you is that book you have, wilderness patchwork. I found a used one on amazon for sale for 15 bucks is it worth buying. 

Later, dave


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes it is , That book is hard to find.


----------

